# IVF 30 years on



## dotts (May 10, 2008)

Interesting article in the Telegraph today:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/main.jhtml?xml=/education/2008/06/16/st_ivf30yearson.xml

/links


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Interesting reading, thanks Dotts!


----------

